# Clutch life?



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondering what the maximum life of a clutch is, and what the average time for wearing one out is?

Appreciate it's totally down to how the car has been used.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

not yet known..ive seen cars with over 50k on them and clutches still good

oem clutches will hang onto 700+ bhp kk


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

:thumbup:

Do they have an indication on them, like Ferrari?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

no mark... (pun not intended)

first signs/slip or judder but they are a very good set up all round !(ive seen scores of them)

as said easy 50k ++

kk


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Design life in normal use was 200,000 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

normal use 200,000 miles lol

whats that then,,,,,as i have said ive seen more than most,,and they are looking good even after 50k

but 200k i dont think so...sounds a little pr to me

kk


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Great info, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mark B said:


> Great info, thanks


KK knows what he's talking about, done a fair 20 clutch upgrades now for the higher power guys


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

SVM said:


> not yet known..ive seen cars with over 50k on them and clutches still good
> 
> oem clutches will hang onto 700+ bhp kk


How did my 50k+ clutches look like KK?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

as im in the market to get a R35and curiosity whats the cost for replacing the clutch (or clutches i presume)...thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

YOU CANT BUY OEM CLUTCHES AS FAR AS I KNOW
KK


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

If your cobb shows P0797 then end it's burned or end of life.

Kevan Kemp has 1k hp clutch upgrades.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

ahh ok....so what does an upgraded clucth kit cost then...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

12 plates from £800 
14 plate system from £1000 +fitting if box is out £250 to assemble and set

also dodsun club sport and promax avaliable 

kk


----------

